# #70335 Falter-Positionskarte



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2009)

Wie ich in der RuKa schonmal angesprochen habe, möchte ich hier den Thread zu einer Karte eröffnen in die nach und nach alle Falter eingetragen werden (aber natürlich nur die die es auch möchten ). 
Ich hab schonmal die Eingetragen die sich im Thread von "The Master of MORARE" geoutet haben in welcher Region Deutschlands (oder auch nicht ) sie anzutreffen sind . Wer möchte das dieses Infos wieder gestrichen werden bitte in diesem Thread melden .

Link


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

Geil, bin ja schon drin. :'D


----------



## madgerrit39 (15. Juli 2009)

Schick Schick... bin also der QuotenOssi oder was???


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

Caine ist auch im Osten.


----------



## MESeidel (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, Caine2011 ist die Woche über in Leipzig


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

Öh? Ich dachte Caine wohnt dort im Studentenwohnheim?!


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juli 2009)

und glaubst du studenten studieren 12 monate? jetzt sind semesterferien


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo?! wo bin ich?! und wer ist das da bei mir um die Ecke?! Ach der steffen0278 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Trag mal noch Bumblebee ein, der ist irgendwo in der Schweiz oder Österreich


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Trag mal noch Bumblebee ein, der ist irgendwo in der Schweiz oder Österreich


 
Jupp - Schweiz - Bern


----------



## vodun (17. Juli 2009)

Trag mich auch mal ein bitte

Ps:Ich weiß nicht ob mein wohnort in meinem Profil steht deswegen hier nochmal Dormagen bei KÖLN


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Du foldest ja seit 2. Juli auch nimmer?!

FahMon 2.3.99.1


----------



## Henninges (17. Juli 2009)

danke für's eintragen...


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

Kannste mich auch eintraagen? bin mit meiner GPU wieder aktiv dabei 
51399 Burscheid, NRW


----------



## vodun (18. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Du foldest ja seit 2. Juli auch nimmer?!
> 
> FahMon 2.3.99.1




Naja ich hatte auch etwas mehr zeit um zu zocken ( F@H PC und zock PC sind ja ein und das selbe ) und deswegen ging es halt nicht so oft und dann noch die Temps ( nicht von der Graka da ist bei 85 C° schluß und das auch nur weil erst da der lüfter nachregelt ) nein sondern in meinem zimmer weil da ist selbst mit lüfter erst bei 33 C° schluß und das am boden ich schlaf aber unter der decke also von daher könnt ihr euch denke warum ich da dann nicht so viel lust hatte die letzten tage zu falten oder?.


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

hm kühlt falten nicht die zimmertemperatur?  nein scherz irgendwie verständlich


----------



## schrotflinte56 (18. Juli 2009)

schrotflinte56 lebt in Potsdam!

mfg


----------



## vodun (19. Juli 2009)

@schrotflinte56

Nichts gegen dich nur schau mal nach das du deine LiveStats woanders hin packt's denn auf der seite hab ich mir grad einen HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen Virus gefangen. Und ja ich weiß es gehört nicht hier hin aber somit wissen die leute die es lesen wenigstens bescheid ( falls jemand sagen sollte ich hätte es im per PM schreiben sollen )


----------



## ILAN12346 (19. Juli 2009)

ich komme aus Plauen (sachsen)  schönes kleines kaff 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juli 2009)

vodun schrieb:


> @schrotflinte56
> 
> Nichts gegen dich nur schau mal nach das du deine LiveStats woanders hin packt's denn auf der seite hab ich mir grad einen HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen Virus gefangen. Und ja ich weiß es gehört nicht hier hin aber somit wissen die leute die es lesen wenigstens bescheid ( falls jemand sagen sollte ich hätte es im per PM schreiben sollen )



Moment, die LiveStats sind auf meinem Webspace, aber seit einem Monat nimmer aktualisiert worden!


----------



## vodun (19. Juli 2009)

mhh das ist komisch weil bei anderen ( bei mir dir und noch ein paar leuten war es nicht so ) vielleicht ne einmalige sache??? Aber achte einfach mal drauf.


----------



## Muschkote (19. Juli 2009)

Mein Faltort ist in Berlin.
Und wie ich gesehen habe bin ich da nicht der einzige.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2009)

Geupdatet


----------



## NCphalon (19. Juli 2009)

Kannst mich auch eintragen (ort steht links), dann is es in meiner ecke netmehr so leer xD


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2009)

Jo ist drinn.


----------



## ernei (20. Juli 2009)

Hi,

der Südwesten ist so leer!
Mach mal bitte den "ernei" aus Stuttgart rein.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2009)

Bist drinn.


----------



## ernei (20. Juli 2009)

Super Idee,

und Dank für den schnellen Eintrag.


----------



## lordraphael (20. Juli 2009)

Da fehlen ein noch Bayern trag mal bitte "lordraphael" aus regensburg ein 

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2009)

Solangsam füllt es sich .


----------



## ADGMike (20. Juli 2009)

Berlin


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2009)

Bist auf der Karte.


----------



## Shady (20. Juli 2009)

Ich auch...
Sachsenbrunn in Thüringen.


----------



## lordraphael (20. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Eintrag


----------



## DesGrauens (21. Juli 2009)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2009)

Bin ja sonst nicht der Schulmeister, aber....



ADGMike schrieb:


> Berlin


und


DesGrauens schrieb:


> Ludwigsburg


 
Bilden sie ganze Sätze

"Ich bin in Berlin zuhause" // "Ich wohne in Ludwigsburg" - *so* schwer kann das doch nicht sein 

Danke


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> "Ich bin in Berlin zuhause" // "Ich wohne in Ludwigsburg" - *so* schwer kann das doch nicht sein
> 
> Danke


 
hab ich mir aber auch so bei dem "berlin" gedacht^^

btw, die aktion is toll, da hat man so ein richtiges community-gefühl 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bin ja sonst nicht der Schulmeister, aber....
> 
> 
> und
> ...


Also mein Chemielehrer würde da nur "Torfkopf" antworten wenn jemand in einem "Einwortsatz" spricht .

Achso: Hab bis jetzt weiter eingetragen.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Naja, mit nfsgame hatte ich das auch schonmal durch...

...darf man ihm nicht übel nehmen


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

Meinst du das von Samstag?


----------



## DesGrauens (21. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bin ja sonst nicht der Schulmeister, aber....
> 
> 
> und
> ...



ich nix gut deutsch sprachen, ich aussengeländer


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Das muss ich mir auf jeden fall merken.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> aussengeländer


 
Der war gut


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Juli 2009)

Trägt mal jemand bitte Gronau (Westf.) ein ?
Das kleine örtchen nahe der Holländischen Grenze


----------



## Perseus88 (22. Juli 2009)

Schwülper bei Braunschweig.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2009)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Schwülper bei Braunschweig.


 
 Ist das jetzt ein ganzer Satz??


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein ganzer Satz??


 
Naja, das erste wort is groß geschrieben, ein "." is am ende.

"Subjekt - Prädikat - Objekt" is ja auch da. 

das ist ein satz^^

MFg ILAN12346 (ich hoffe "Subjekt - Prädikat - Objekt" is richtig .__.)


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja ein lolchen wert.


----------



## ADGMike (22. Juli 2009)

Es soll wirklich nur als LOL zählen:

Ich bin ja rd. 5 Jahre jünger, aber wie schaut es mit dem aus, der im Glashaus sitzend mit Steinen wirft (?)   :



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp - Schweiz - Bern



sorry für offtopic


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2009)

ADGMike schrieb:


> .... aber wie schaut es mit dem aus, der im Glashaus sitzend mit Steinen wirft (?)   :
> sorry für offtopic


 
Ist nicht offtopic 

Und ein BRAVO - hat lange gedauert bis es einer gemerkt hat 

Btw. ich setzt mich *nie *hin - im Glashaus - da stehe ich immer


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2009)

Aktualisiert


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

Ganzer Satz ftw!


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2009)

Ist dir "Ich habe Aktualisiert." lieber!? .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ganzer Satz ftw!


 
Oha - da habe ich ja was losgetreten
Jetzt konzentrieren wir uns besser wieder auf den eigentlich Sinn des Topic

Ich für meinen Teil hör jedenfalls jetzt auf zu sabbeln


----------



## Legion47 (23. Juli 2009)

Noch einen Marker auf Braunschweig, bitte. 

Aber erstmal: Hallo zusammen!

(Gehört sich ja für einen Erstpost mehr oder weniger so, ne? ^^)


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2009)

Erstmal Willkommen, Nachbar . Und du wirst sofort eingetragen.


----------



## Henninges (23. Juli 2009)

@ ichse...sind wir niedersachsen hier echt so stark vertreten ? ist ja 'n ding...


----------



## Legion47 (23. Juli 2009)

Mag sein...naja, sooo viele sinds der Karte nach auch nicht...


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

Hi. 

Haustadt, Gemeinde Beckingen, Saarland 

Schade, dass keiner in meiner Nähe is.


----------



## grinser8 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Dorsten. (nördliches Ruhrgebiet)

mfg
Grinser8


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2009)

Ist drinn.


----------



## Player007 (24. Juli 2009)

Cool, bin jetzt auch drauf, thx 

Gruß


----------



## Axim (26. Juli 2009)

Mich könnt ihr auch mal eintragen, ich komme aus 5430 Wettingen in der Schweiz


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2009)

Du bist drauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2009)

Axim schrieb:


> Mich könnt ihr auch mal eintragen, ich komme aus 5430 Wettingen in der Schweiz


 
Aha, noch ein "Käse- und Schokoladenmann mit Uhr"


----------



## Axim (27. Juli 2009)

Ne das hab ich alles schön und sicher im Chuchichästli verstaut 

thx fürs eintragen, aber eigentlich woh ich eher hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps/mm?hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=47.457455,8.337234&spn=0.0013,0.002411&t=h&z=19


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2009)

Mich könnt ihr auch eintagen^^ 39261 Zerbst


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2009)

OK, hab dich drinn.


----------



## Fransen (28. Juli 2009)

*Vorschlag*
Wie wärs mit einer vom gesamten Forum?!
-oder ist die Idee blöd?!

/Edit
Gibt es nicht auch Karten, bei denen man sich selber anpinnen kann?!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juli 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> *Vorschlag*
> Wie wärs mit einer vom gesamten Forum?!
> -oder ist die Idee blöd?!
> 
> ...




So wie bei radforum.de?
Fahrrad: Radforum.de

bestimmt geil, aber könnte evtl. auch ungewünschten Besuch bringen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fransen (29. Juli 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> So wie bei radforum.de?
> Fahrrad: Radforum.de



Kann ich leider nicht drauf zu greifen.

Meinste?!^^

/Edit
Wir könnten evtl. mal eine allg. Umfrage starten?!

P.S
Sorry, dass ich diesen Thread jetzt missbraucht habe...


----------



## klefreak (30. Juli 2009)

" ich Falte von meinem Studienort WIEN/ÖSterreich aus ..

mfg KLemens


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juli 2009)

michse isse in gifhorn am falten, 38518, zumindest wenn ich mal da bin  studenten wohnen janur n halbes jahr am studienort


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> michse isse in gifhorn am falten, 38518, zumindest wenn ich mal da bin  studenten wohnen janur n halbes jahr am studienort


 Hast du den Thread zum Teamtreffen schon entdeckt? Ist ja quasi bei dir um die Ecke .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2009)

nope, habe ich noch nicht reingeguckt, hab eaktuell eh anderweitig viel zu tun, glaube nicht, das ich dazu komme


----------



## KTMDoki (7. August 2009)

Da bin ich ja glatt dabei!

Wohne in A-8102 Semriach

P.S.: das Landleben lebe hoch


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2009)

Bist eingetragen.


----------



## computertod (7. August 2009)

*auch eingetragen werden will*
92681 Erbendorf


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2009)

OK. Eingetütet .


----------



## DesGrauens (7. August 2009)

das gibts doch nicht das drittgrösste bundesland und nur zwei member?
schwaben, wo seit ihr? bekennt flage.
sonst gibts bald mehr schweizer auf der karte als schwaben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2009)

schwaben sind sparsam, wenn se den pc nicht brauchen ist der aus


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (7. August 2009)

Moin alle zusammen! Ich würde mich auch gern auf der Karte wiederfinden und die Fahne für das "glorreiche" Mecklenburg-Vorpommern in die Höhe halten, denn ich residiere an der schönen Ostsee.  (Rostock) Im Sommer einfach nur toll!

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2009)

Hab dich eingetragen.


----------



## zuogolpon (9. August 2009)

Falte seit heute auch mit, vielleicht wartet ihr bis morgen , dann sind die ersten beiden Wus fertig.
42781
Haan


----------



## nfsgame (9. August 2009)

Hab dich schonmal eingetragen. Und: Willkommen im Team!!


----------



## mycel-x (10. August 2009)

Moin.Da bin ich auch voll dabei.Schönes Ding.Sehe gerade das ich bis jetzt der einzige aus "21149" Hamburg" bin.
Ich sag ja...Hamburger sind beim Falten rar gesäht
Wenn ich jemandem hier erzähle das ich falte kommt meistens "WTF".


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2009)

Hab aktualisiert.


----------



## Athlon76 (10. August 2009)

So, falte ab heute auch fürs PCGH-Team. Meine Position:

08132, Mülsen


----------



## labernet (10. August 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> schwaben sind sparsam, wenn se den pc nicht brauchen ist der aus



absolut nicht, wenn er läuft, dann volle effizienz ^^


-> 73479 ellwangen


----------



## eman84 (11. August 2009)

<-- 25469 Halstenbek, ma gucken wer da in der nähe wohnt


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2009)

Hab aktualisiert.


----------



## klefreak (11. August 2009)

ich wurde anscheinend vergessen?/übersehen??

klefreak_gletscherfloh
1170 Wien (studienort)


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2009)

Jetzt aber .


----------



## DesGrauens (11. August 2009)

dir ist da ein kleiner fehler unterlaufen. du hast den daniel-reinelt zwei mal stehen, einmal in stuttgart und einmal in ellwangen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2009)

daniel-reinelt bin ich und das ist mein Google-Username .


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> daniel-reinelt bin ich und das ist mein Google-Username .


 
 GOTCHA


----------



## DesGrauens (12. August 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> daniel-reinelt bin ich und das ist mein Google-Username .



man oh man, das war ja ein geniestreich meiner seits.
 vor lauter vorfreude nen neuen nachbarn auf der karte zu haben kann mal sowas passieren.

ich bitte höfflichst um entschuldigung herr daniel-reinelt


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2009)

Passt schon, kann ja mal passieren .


----------



## klefreak (12. August 2009)

ich wurde auch mit 1170 Wien eingetragen, anstelle meines Usernamens 

mfg Klemens 

--> klefreak_gletscherfloh
--> ort: 1170 Wien !


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2009)

oO
Eigendlich hab ich dich doch eingetragen. Naja ist gefixed .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. August 2009)

Mich könnt ihr auch noch eintragen: Jahnstraße, 67346 Speyer. Hausnummer bleibt anonym.


----------



## Thosch (14. August 2009)

moin moin ...
Thosch aus 04808 Wurzen.
THX4Eintrag


----------



## master_of_schrott (15. August 2009)

97239 Burgerroth

Aber bitte nicht über des Kaff lachen.


----------



## joessli (15. August 2009)

Hallo.
Komme aus der Schweiz 4852 Rothrist
MfG joessli85


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2009)

Update .


----------



## Thosch (16. August 2009)

... also bei meinem Eintrag stimmt sooo einiges nicht ...


----------



## The Ian (16. August 2009)

also ich komme aus Görlitz in Sachsen...ist die östlichste Stadt Deutschlands


----------



## Knutowskie (20. August 2009)

Ich wäre auch gern dabei!

wo bin ich?  04209 Leipzig
wer bin ich? natürlich der Knutowskie!

wie trägt man sich da ein?


----------



## MESeidel (20. August 2009)

Das macht nfsgame für dich ;o)

Schön das Sachsen nicht so leer bleibt...


----------



## MarcXL (20. August 2009)

Ich melde mich für den Baden Württemberg

Meckenbeuren, falls genauer gewünscht, Obermeckenbeuren.


----------



## Vision-Modding (21. August 2009)

22846 Norderstedt


----------



## Lochti (21. August 2009)

45355 Essen


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

87435 Kempten


----------



## Doandu (24. August 2009)

86157 Augsburg


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. August 2009)

17549 Koserow


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2009)

Hab geupdated.


----------



## derderimmermuedeist (30. August 2009)

49757 Werlte

Hier ist ja noch gar nix!!

LG
derderimmermuedeist


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2009)

Doch, jetzt  .


----------



## derderimmermuedeist (30. August 2009)

Du bist aber fix!


----------



## Brocky325 (31. August 2009)

27607 Langen


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2009)

Hab dich drinn.


----------



## Filico (31. August 2009)

04509 Delitzsch


----------



## trucker1963 (31. August 2009)

04416 Markkleeberg        ,Danke fürs eintragen


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2009)

Upgedatet.


----------



## linber (6. September 2009)

83416 Sillersdorf


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2009)

linber schrieb:


> 83416 Sillersdorf


Wow! Der Ort muss ja mehr Kühe haben als Einwohner  .


----------



## SmOoTh! (6. September 2009)

25852 Uphusum


----------



## linber (6. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wow! Der Ort muss ja mehr Kühe haben als Einwohner  .


Leider mehr Pferde als Einwohner. Die Butterhirschen wahren leiser.


----------



## TECRIDER (7. September 2009)

Hi,

dann nehmt mal noch 75031 Eppingen mit auf. Dankeschön

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Saab-FAN (8. September 2009)

22303 Hamburg, da tu ich wohnen


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2009)

Hab euch .


----------



## Gast3737 (15. September 2009)

wohne in Hartmannsdorferstr. 15907 Lübben


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2009)

Jupp, hab dich.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2009)

danke dir.. bin aber ganz alleine Weit und breit..kein Wunder das mein PC der Wahrscheinlich schnellste hier in Lübben ist..


----------



## JayxG (17. September 2009)

39340 Haldensleben- danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2009)

Hui, bist ja auch fast nen Nachbar . Wäre schön wenn du dann auch mal zu nem Teamtreffen erscheinen würdest, ist sooo weit ja nicht .


----------



## JayxG (18. September 2009)

Danke dir Klar gerne, wann & wo ist denn das nächste?


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2009)

Das wann ist noch die Frage. Soll irgendwann ende November sein. das Wo ist hingegen schon geklärt: Wieder in Peine.


----------



## Zeph4r (18. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das wann ist noch die Frage. Soll irgendwann ende November sein. das Wo ist hingegen schon geklärt: Wieder in Peine.


Aha... wieder in Peine bist echt uneigennützig....
Wann soweit ist Verkünde es.
Bin aber vom 14.11 - 21.11 mit meinem Sohn in Teneriffa....
mfg
Dieter


----------



## Henninges (19. September 2009)

wieder peine ? meinetwegen...dachte wir starten was in nürnberg ?


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> ...dachte wir starten was in nürnberg ?


Es war nur ultraschlau von Stefan mit dem Redaktionsgebäude zu planen und die Redaktion weiß nix davon. Darum ist das ganze da jetzt erstmal ins Wasser gefallen .


----------



## hyperionical (19. September 2009)

09113 Chemnitz


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es war nur ultraschlau von Stefan mit dem Redaktionsgebäude zu planen und die Redaktion weiß nix davon. Darum ist das ganze da jetzt erstmal ins Wasser gefallen .


 
Da *muss* von mir auch ein  hier rein - und dann noch ein  dazu


----------



## brauni_wrn (23. September 2009)

2700 Wiener Neustadt Österreich


----------



## Thosch (23. September 2009)

Thosch schrieb:


> moin moin ...
> Thosch aus 04808 Wurzen.
> THX4Eintrag



Also mein Wohnort wurde komplett verwurschtelt eingetragen, sieht aus als wenn es mit nem anderen Eintrag gewürfelt wurde. Ich bitte mal um ne Korrektur, den der es kann.
THX.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2009)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also mein Wohnort wurde komplett verwurschtelt eingetragen, sieht aus als wenn es mit nem anderen Eintrag gewürfelt wurde. Ich bitte mal um ne Korrektur, den der es kann.
> THX.


Hab korrigiert. Tschuldigung.


Hab auch aktualisiert .


----------



## MESeidel (23. September 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> 09113 Chemnitz



falls es wieder ein Teamtreffen gibt, können wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden ;o)


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Oktober 2009)

25421 Pinneberg


----------



## [Bur4n] (3. Oktober 2009)

Möchte auch:

61440 Oberursel

Gracias


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Wohnort wurde zwar eingetragen (sogar mit Straße), aber mein Username steht da nicht. Kann das mal jemand korrigieren? (Jahnstraße, 67346 Speyer)

Vielleicht wäre es auch ganz gut, die Straße zu entfernen, damit es einheitlich ist. Ich habe aber nichts dagegen, wenn meine Straße veröffentlicht wird, solange meine Hausnummer geheim bleibt.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

Geupdatet und gefixt .


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

Bitte löschen. Spinnender Browser.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. Oktober 2009)

hier da stimmen aber einige angaben nit so ganz da sind dann nur die häuser menge oder der strasen name angegeben und nit die namen der user angegeben.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. November 2009)

könnt mich in Engersen ein tragen, liegt bei Kalbe/Milde.

PS: bei mir ist weit und breit keiner in der nähe!


----------



## Vision-Modding (4. November 2009)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> könnt mich in Engersen ein tragen, liegt bei Kalbe/Milde.
> 
> PS: bei mir ist weit und breit keiner in der nähe!



Das is mitten in der Pampa


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (13. November 2009)

52525 Heinsberg Dremmen (Dörflein )


----------



## michael7738 (15. November 2009)

<-- 60316 Frankfurt


----------



## koe80 (18. November 2009)

85540 Haar   bei münchen

thx


----------



## d3x84 (19. November 2009)

55257 Budenheim bei Mainz


----------



## jets28 (19. November 2009)

63743 Aschaffenburg.

auch keiner in der Nähe oO


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2009)

Hab geupdated.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2009)

Wird wieder mal Zeit dir für den Einsatz zu danken


----------



## Tanail (23. Juni 2010)

Es kommt neue Falt-Unterstützung aus Bayern, und zwar aus Pichl bei Manching, in der Nähe von Ingolstadt


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

Na dann folgt wohl bald ein Halbjahres-Update


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Kann das sein das Google die komentarfunktion entfernt hat? Damit hab ich bis jetzt immer den Username eingetragen .


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Juni 2010)

Ich komme aus Forchheim/Oberfr. und hätte nichts dagegen auch eingetragen zu werden 
(falls das mit der Kommentarfunktion doch noch gehn sollte...)


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juni 2010)

z.Z falte ich in Garbsen bei Hannover


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> z.Z falte ich in Garbsen bei Hannover


Dann trag dich fürs Teamtreffen ein  . Ist doch nen Katzensprung .


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich echt kurios, dass in einem Radius von schätzungsweise 70 km um das PCGH-Hauptquartier bisher kein F@H-User eingetragen ist, obwohl das Gebiet nicht dünn besiedelt ist


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann trag dich fürs Teamtreffen ein  . Ist doch nen Katzensprung .



wo ist denn dass?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2010)

*TOOOOOOOMMMM*

Willst du misch fettisch machen?? 

Es ist in *PEINE*
Guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...0335/96004-teamtreffen-sommer-2010-peine.html

Ich wünsche frohen Lesen


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Juni 2010)

ja, wollt euch etwas ärgern xD


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2010)

39340 Haldensleben


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2010)

Dann kennste doch bestimmt JayxG, oder?


----------



## Henninges (15. Juli 2010)

"zwischen den wäldern" kommt mir aber auch extrem bekannt vor...


----------



## FloH 31 (16. Juli 2010)

Mich könnt ihr auch für Berlin eintragen. - 12589


----------



## Tranceangel2k (21. Juli 2010)

12683 Berlin-Biesdorf


----------



## einjojo (2. August 2010)

18437 Stralsund


----------



## koe80 (10. August 2010)

wohnort update


06688 Großkorbetha

alte anschrift 85540 Haar

bitte ändern

vielen dank


----------



## RESEYER (29. August 2010)

RESEYER:

71101 Schönaich, BW


----------



## LuXTuX (29. August 2010)

einjojo schrieb:


> 18437 Stralsund




huhuuuu, jemand aus meiner Heimat 
Will auch wieder zurück, Hannover ist DOOOOF


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2010)

Wieso ist Hnnover in deinen Augen Doof ?


----------



## T0M@0 (29. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> huhuuuu, jemand aus meiner Heimat
> Will auch wieder zurück, Hannover ist DOOOOF



sign 

sach nicht du bist auch wie ich aus dem guten Osten nach Hannover???


----------



## LuXTuX (29. August 2010)

jooo, ich bin 2000 von der Insel Rügen nach Hannover gezogen, wegen arbeit und so.

@nfsgame
Hannover ist DOOOF, war immer DOOOOOF und bleibt immer DOOOOOOOOF 
Es sei, man steht auf steigende kriminalität. viele unhöfliche menschen usw.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> j.... viele unhöfliche menschen usw.


 
War jetzt aber auch nicht grad höflich - deine Aussage 

... aber ich sag ja nichts ....


----------



## LuXTuX (30. August 2010)

stimmt. du schreibst


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2010)

Ist Ansichtssache, wenn man sich die ganze Zeit in Garbsen rumtreibt mags sogar stimmen .


----------



## Henninges (30. August 2010)

bt ot : also ich hab meine zwei jahre in hannover nicht bereut...ansich eine schöne, wenn auch etwas schmutzige stadt...zumindest vor 15 jahren...


----------



## LuXTuX (30. August 2010)

jaaaa, vor 15 jahren ... DAAAAMAAAALS 
ich bin nun seit 10 jahren hier, die ersten 2 jahren waren auch nett, aber hannover hat sich verändert und das nicht zum guten. hätte damals mal doch nach garbsen ziehen sollen


----------



## T0M@0 (30. August 2010)

hm, Garbsen ist das Ghetto von Hannover (finde ich jedenfalls)


----------



## LuXTuX (7. September 2010)

und Hannover ist ein Vorort von Hamburg, behauptet ein Arbeitskollege von mir


----------



## pinna (14. September 2010)

Innichen, Südtirol, Italien


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. September 2010)

ich würde mich auch gerne eintragen, wenn das möglich wäre.
98724 Neuhaus am Rennweg


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

Ich oute mich dann auch mal 

Freiburg im Breisgau 79106

Da scheint wohl noch kein Falter zu sein^^


----------



## holybabel (26. September 2010)

Ich oute mich dann auch mal als F@H Neuling.

Ich wohne in 25594 Vaale


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2010)

Na dann mal willkommen, holybabel, und happy folding


----------



## Dragon1801 (9. Oktober 2010)

Würde mich jemand für 51061 Köln eintragen?


----------



## .Mac (10. Oktober 2010)

Hamburg, 22769


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2010)

Damit sich sich die Schweizer hier nicht so alleine fühlen trag Brunnadern ein.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Damit sich sich die Schweizer hier nicht so alleine fühlen trag Brunnadern ein.


 
O.T. - Merci, das fröit eine us Bärn 

B.T.T. Postleitzahl von Brunnadern ist 9125


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2010)

Genau. 9125 Brunnadern.


----------



## Onimicha (16. Januar 2011)

63179 Obertshausen, Hessen


----------



## muckelpupp (16. Januar 2011)

Hi Daniel,

Spitzenidee, hab's grad erst entdeckt. Krieg ich einen Preis, dass ich der südlichste Ausleger des Teams bin?! 
00152 Roma, Italia
Ciao


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (16. Januar 2011)

Dann will ich mich auch mal noch eintragen lassen: 87766 Memmingerberg


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2011)

Hi

da will ich mich auch noch eintragen lassen  Goldbach 99869 Thüringen

@muckelpupp 

war auch schon 12 mal in Italien im Urlaub *ein wunderschönes Land* aber leider hab ich es bis jetzt noch nie bis nach Rom geschafft, (was aber nicht iss kan ja noch werden)


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2011)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Spitzenidee, hab's grad erst entdeckt. Krieg ich einen Preis, dass ich der südlichste Ausleger des Teams bin?!
> 00152 Roma, Italia
> Ciao


 
Ma non e vero  - Dann bist du sozusagen "Falti-Süd"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Spitzenidee, hab's grad erst entdeckt. Krieg ich einen Preis, dass ich der südlichste Ausleger des Teams bin?!
> 00152 Roma, Italia
> Ciao


Ich muss mich gerade zimlich beherschen > ich würde dich gerade liebend gerne zu unserm Hauptlieferant unserer Firma schicken, dass du ihnen mal gehörig die Leviten lesen kannst.


----------



## tom7 (16. Januar 2011)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Spitzenidee, hab's grad erst entdeckt. Krieg ich einen Preis, dass ich der südlichste Ausleger des Teams bin?!
> 00152 Roma, Italia
> Ciao



Sicherlich! Wieso lebst du (als Deutscher?) in Rom?

Wollte eigentlich hier nicht mehr posten, weil der Thread so alt ist, aber da er nun ja wieder richtig belebt wird:

81247 München, gleich gegenüber von Standeck


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich hier nicht mehr posten, weil der Thread so alt ist, aber da er nun ja wieder richtig belebt wird


Die Frage ist mehr ob es jemand einträgt, ich habe mich schon Mitte Oktober eingetragen und bis jetzt noch nicht den Weg auf die Karte gefunden.


----------



## muckelpupp (16. Januar 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Sicherlich! Wieso lebst du (als Deutscher?) in Rom?



Also das ist eine lange Geschichte...beginnend damit, dass ich Italiener, und hier für ein deutsches Unternehmen tätig bin. 

@Meier: was ist denn mit euerem Hauptlieferanten? Wenn ich helfen kann, gerne.

Grüsse


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

@muckelpupp: Frag lieber nicht, hat was von "Der unendlichen Geschichte", Betonung liegt auf "Unendlich".


----------



## tom7 (16. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist mehr ob es jemand einträgt, ich habe mich schon Mitte Oktober eingetragen und bis jetzt noch nicht den Weg auf die Karte gefunden.



Na ich glaube mal dass nfs die Aktivität in diesem Thread nicht übersehen wird, oder Daniel?



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Also das ist eine lange Geschichte...beginnend  damit, dass ich Italiener, und hier für ein deutsches Unternehmen tätig  bin.
> 
> @Meier: was ist denn mit euerem Hauptlieferanten? Wenn ich helfen kann, gerne.
> 
> Grüsse



muckelpupp, du sprichst (schreibst) perfektes deutsch, bist du wirklich Italiener??

Also ich finds jedenfalls höchst interessant, wo die einzelnen Leute herkommen und/oder was sie für eine Motivation zum Falten haben!
Vielleicht ist das nicht der perfekte Thread, aber erzähl doch mal (falls wir dafür nicht gemahnt werden )
Addirittura ragazzo!


----------



## muckelpupp (17. Januar 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> muckelpupp, du sprichst (schreibst) perfektes deutsch, bist du wirklich Italiener??
> 
> Also ich finds jedenfalls höchst interessant, wo die einzelnen Leute herkommen und/oder was sie für eine Motivation zum Falten haben!
> Vielleicht ist das nicht der perfekte Thread, aber erzähl doch mal (falls wir dafür nicht gemahnt werden )
> Addirittura ragazzo!



...in einem ähnlichen Forum gibt's schon 'ne kurze Bio von mir, aber das war auf Englisch. 

Jedenfalls habe ich über 30 Jahre in D. verbracht, seit der Geburt. Hätte sogar Anrecht auf den deutschen Pass, aber da meine Eltern beide Italiener sind - und letztes Jahr auch zurück in ihre Heimat gezogen - ist uns das irgendwie nie in den Sinn gekommen. Stichwort: Europa, und so. Nach Rom, bin ich selbst erst vor drei Jahren gekommen, und zwar aus beruflichen Gründen.

F@H ist relativ neu für mich, das Thema allerdings nicht (BOINC). Irgendwo hatte ich das auch schon geschrieben, glaub ich. 

Aber für alle, die es interessiert, seid ihr selbstverständlich gerne eingeladen, mich hier zu besuchen  
Evtl. ja zum nächsten Teammeeting - Rom 2011!  
Wie wär's?! Man muss das Eisen schmieden, solange es heiss ist.


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2011)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Aber für alle, die es interessiert, seid ihr selbstverständlich gerne eingeladen, mich hier zu besuchen
> Evtl. ja zum nächsten Teammeeting - Rom 2011!
> Wie wär's?! Man muss das Eisen schmieden, solange es heiss ist.



wen du die Anfahrt bezahlst 

Spaß bei Seite, vielleicht mache ich es wirklich war und Besuch dich mal, mein Italien Urlaub für dieses Jahr ist noch in der Planung, wen es die Finanzen zulassen und ich Körperlich die lange Fahrt schaffe werde ich mal vorbei kommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, vielleicht mache ich es wirklich war und Besuch dich mal, mein Italien Urlaub für dieses Jahr ist noch in der Planung, wen es die Finanzen zulassen und ich Körperlich die lange Fahrt schaffe werde ich mal vorbei kommen


Und bei mir einen Boxenstop. 
Bin zimlich genau in der Mitte wen du durch die Schweiz fährst.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2011)

Natürlich wird die Aktivität in dem Thread nicht übersehen (ich lese jeden Post in dieser Topic, seit Anfang an), ich muss mich nurmal wieder hinsetzen und alles un Ruhe nachtragen .


----------



## Henninges (17. Januar 2011)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> ...in einem ähnlichen Forum gibt's schon 'ne kurze Bio von mir, aber das war auf Englisch.



ich möchte an dieser stelle mal an diesen thread erinnern...

rom 2011 ? bin dabei !


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2011)

Na, erstmal das Teamtreffen zur Cebit, ne ? Danach kann er uns ja alle mal nach Italien einladen .


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und bei mir einen Boxenstop.
> Bin zimlich genau in der Mitte wen du durch die Schweiz fährst.



wäre gut möglich, wollte nämlich den Jaufenpass fahren, hab mir noch die strecke nicht angeguckt aber glaube von der Schweiz aus ist der einfacher zu erreichen


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Januar 2011)

Bei der gelegenheit kannst mich au eintragen 
85072 Eichstätt

und daniel, du wohnst ja bei mir gleich um die ecke oder wie??


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2011)

Wie um die Ecke o.O?


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Januar 2011)

achsooooooooooooooooo, aktuallisiert von daniel rechelt sry, wer wohnt na in manching? steht kein name...


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2011)

Daher muss ich mich mal hinsetzen und das Ganze überarbeiten . Mein Nachname schreibt sich übrigens "Reinelt" .


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Daher muss ich mich mal hinsetzen und das Ganze überarbeiten . Mein Nachname schreibt sich übrigens "Reinelt" .



oh, sry, hab ich ja gmeint im eifer des gefechts...

naja, hat mich eben nur gwundert


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

< mich könntest auch in die karte aufnehmen, nur wo ist die frage ^^ Lichtenfels und regensburg  bzw ich fang auch bald wieder des falten ab ( bin grad am planen wegen nen neuen falter ala sandy 2600k und so )


----------



## muckelpupp (18. Januar 2011)

Hi p00nage. Dann könnten wir vielleicht mal unsere Systeme vergleichen, soweit möglich, und sobald fertig. Baue nämlich auch grade ein neues Rig zusammen, allerdings auf Gulftown Basis - jetzt wo's richtig ausgereift ist. Aber ich hab grad heute gelesen, wie stark die Sandy Bridge tatsächlich sind. Hätte sie nicht so eingeschätzt. 

@all: Selbstverständlich steht mein Angebot - ggfs. verbunden mit einem Besuch hier im Studio und einem kostenlosen Guide durch diese einmalige Stadt. Über das Organisatorische sollten wir uns dann aber unterhalten, falls wirklich ernsthaftes Interesse besteht. Stichwort Termine und alles andere. Zur _CeBit_ fürchte ich, werde ich es auch dieses Jahr nicht schaffen. Wann genau findet sie dieses Jahr satt? März?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

1.-3.März
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/123745-teamtreffen-cebit-2011-a.html


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hi p00nage. Dann könnten wir vielleicht mal unsere Systeme vergleichen, soweit möglich, und sobald fertig. Baue nämlich auch grade ein neues Rig zusammen, allerdings auf Gulftown Basis - jetzt wo's richtig ausgereift ist. Aber ich hab grad heute gelesen, wie stark die Sandy Bridge tatsächlich sind. Hätte sie nicht so eingeschätzt.
> 
> @all: Selbstverständlich steht mein Angebot - ggfs. verbunden mit einem Besuch hier im Studio und einem kostenlosen Guide durch diese einmalige Stadt. Über das Organisatorische sollten wir uns dann aber unterhalten, falls wirklich ernsthaftes Interesse besteht. Stichwort Termine und alles andere. Zur _CeBit_ fürchte ich, werde ich es auch dieses Jahr nicht schaffen. Wann genau findet sie dieses Jahr satt? März?



was wirds denn genau für eine CPU ?? ich hatte bis jetzt nen i7 920+gtx 260 und hatte ca 31k ppd


----------



## muckelpupp (18. Januar 2011)

Wird ein Big-WU Killa - hoffe ich jedenfalls. Ein i7 980X plus 2x GTX 460 FTW. Alles wassergekühlt und proper gemodded. No OC für den Anfang. Will einfach mal sehen, was die CPU so reisst...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

Willst du Intel die Nase vergolden mit dem 980X?
Ich persönlich finde das Ding komplett überteuert!
30% günstiger wäre ein angemessener Preis.


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willst du Intel die Nase vergolden mit dem 980X?
> Ich persönlich finde das Ding komplett überteuert!
> 30% günstiger wäre ein angemessener Preis.



jo vorallem durch den sandy 2600k ist der 980x total überflüssig geworden


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2011)

.... Nu aber wieder zurück zum Topic hier - odaaaa???


----------



## Timmy99 (24. Januar 2011)

Hmm ich habe mich vor längerer Zeit schonmal  gemeldet gehabt, wurde aber noch nicht eingetragen 



> Ich oute mich dann auch mal
> 
> Freiburg im Breisgau 79106
> 
> Da scheint wohl noch kein Falter zu sein^^



MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte


----------



## Knutowskie (24. Januar 2011)

Ultimo wohnt auch hier in meiner Nähe... 04808 Wurzen... is mir eben aufgefallen. Aber wir sind schon gut verstreut, obwohl sich teilweise Ballungsräume widerspiegeln.

lg


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2011)

Rund um BS sind viele unterwegs .

Ich setze mich wirlich am WE mal hin, schiebt mal keinen Stress .


----------



## Schmicki (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn du am Wochenende den Eintragemarathon machst, dann kannst du mich auch eintragen 

51789 Lindlar


----------



## davidof2001 (25. Januar 2011)

Na schön, dann ich auch noch.

14480 Potsdam


----------



## Tahooma (26. Januar 2011)

Tragt mich bitte auch ein.

66119 Saarbrücken, Koßmannstraße, Nähe Autobahnkreisel.
Danke


----------



## dualmono (26. Januar 2011)

dann oute ich mich auch mal:

59457 Werl


----------



## Tranceangel2k (2. Februar 2011)

dualmono schrieb:


> dann oute ich mich auch mal:



12683 berlin


----------



## Henninges (2. Februar 2011)

ot: warum stellt ihr euch nicht gleich noch im "vorstellthread" vor ?


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Februar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann kennste doch bestimmt JayxG, oder?


Nö, weil 6 Jahre Altersunterschied und er wohnt in einem anderen Stadtteil 

Wann trägst du mich endlich in die Postionskarte ein? 

Dessauer Straße
39340 Haldensleben


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Februar 2011)

wannwurdne die letzten aktualisierungen gemacht ? ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> wannwurdne die letzten aktualisierungen gemacht ? ^^


Es war einmal vor sehr, sehr langer Zeit ...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> wann wurde die letzten Aktualisierungen gemacht ? ^^


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es war einmal vor sehr, sehr langer Zeit ...


 
.. in a galaxy far, far away


----------



## muckelpupp (11. Februar 2011)

taaaa-ta-ta-taaa-tö-dö-dö-dö-dö-dö-dö-dö-döööö


----------



## Miezekatze (17. Februar 2011)

Leo-Loeb-Straße, 67454 Haßloch 

Mag da auch rein


----------



## Schmicki (17. Februar 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Mag da auch rein



Hui! Eine Mieze, die mitfaltet! 

Und ich dachte schon, das PCGH-Folding-Team wäre eine reine Männergemeinschaft.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, das PCGH-Folding-Team wäre eine reine Männergemeinschaft.


 
Also erstmal ein kräftig 

Dann würde mich aber noch interessieren unter welchem Namen die Mieze faltet...


----------



## Henninges (17. Februar 2011)

nun, *noch* faltet keine katze für die 70335er...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> nun, *noch* faltet keine katze für die 70335er...


 
Das denk ich eben auch - darum die Frage oben ...


----------



## Henninges (17. Februar 2011)

mit speck fängt man mäuse...mit klaren antworten vielleicht katzen...

habe ihr den link mit den infos für faltneulinge pm't... mal sehen ob sie das überzeugen kann.


----------



## pinna (6. April 2011)

flickt mich auch da rein 
39038 Innichen, Italien ^^


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. April 2011)

mh ich glaub irgendwie scheint das nimmer aktualisiert zu werden..... hatte schon 3 mal drum gebeten


----------



## haha (27. April 2011)

Hallo ich würde gerne auch eingetragen werden falls hier noch aktualisiert wird?! Faltername ist: ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold und ich wohne im schönen Erfurt in Thüringen mitten im Herzen von Deutschland  Auf das erfolgreiche Falten


----------



## magic 007 (4. Mai 2011)

Na bei dem Spaß mach ich doch glatt mit!

91413 Neustadt

f@h-name ist "magic_007".


----------



## Vampire2030 (7. Mai 2011)

Na dann, 
Faltname: Vampire2030
Standort: Braunschweig...

DANKE!!!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Mai 2011)

Vampire2030 schrieb:


> Na dann,
> Faltname: Vampire2030
> Standort: Braunschweig...
> 
> DANKE!!!


 Noch ein Braunschweiger mehr, spitze.
Ich glaub damit führen wir .


----------



## Frosdedje (7. Mai 2011)

76473 Iffezheim
Faltname: Frosdedje

Vielleicht gibt es noch einige Falter, die hier oder in der Nähe wohnen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2011)

Eindeutig. Direkt aus BS oder Umgebung wie ich ?

Achso: Die Karte werde ich wohl komplett neu machen müssen - kann die irgendwie nicht mehr bearbeiten .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Noch ein Braunschweiger mehr, spitze.
> Ich glaub damit führen wir .


Aber nur wen mal die Karte aktualisiert wird.


----------



## haha (8. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aber nur wen mal die Karte aktualisiert wird.



Das wäre ne feine Sache!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2011)

nfs hat momentan grad etwas viel um die Ohren - habt (noch etwas) Geduld


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> nfs hat momentan grad etwas viel um die Ohren - habt (noch etwas) Geduld


Weiss ich, hat er mir erzählt.


----------



## Vampire2030 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich komme direkt aus BS...


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Weiss ich, hat er mir erzählt.


 
Ist noch was dazu gekommen, das meint Bumble...


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Ich komm aus Buxtehude


----------



## KingKoolKata (17. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Osnabrücker und bin wohl der einzige meiner Art in meiner Region 

trag mich im Süden Osnabrücks ein bitte


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. Mai 2011)

Also für die nächste Aktualisierung: Ich bin dabei.. 

Name: DeadlyTear
Ort: 45881 Gelsenkirchen


----------



## freibier47906 (22. Mai 2011)

Mich könnt Ihr auch eintragen

Knutschi
47929 Grefrath

Edit:In welchem Zeitraum wird denn diese Karte immer so aktualisiert?


----------



## ATB (27. Juli 2011)

Trag mich mal für den Landkreis Celle ein. Genauer möchte ich meine Position nicht mitteilen.


----------



## haha (5. August 2011)

Yo ich hatte auch im alten Thread schon um Eintragung gebeten! Bin in Erfurt ansässig 99096 falls gebraucht.Danke schonmal!


----------



## Grav3 (17. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du mich bitte bei "32657 Lemgo" eintragen?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2011)

erstmal geschlossen. muss mich mal komplett neu durchwursten


----------

